# L'italiano: una lingua meravigliosa?



## _forumuser_

Si sente spesso dire che l'italiano e' una lingua meravigliosa. Cosa ne pensate? E' fondata questa affermazione? Se ritenete di si', potreste darmi degli esempi, evitando possibilimente di tirare in ballo altre lingue come termini di confronto? Io, per scoprire subito le mie carte, appartengo al fronte dei relativisti, quelli che credono che ogni lingua, fondamentalmente, sia meravigliosa a mamma soja. Ma chissa', forse qualcuno riuscira' a convincermi del contrario. 

Spero che il thread non venga cancellato, perche' come gli italiani e chi studia l'italiano vedono la lingua italiana e' un tema che merita di essere discusso, evitando ovviamente i toni accesi.


----------



## federicoft

Sono relativista anche io.
Detto questo, so per certo che _generalmente _alle orecchie di molti stranieri - e ciò è ancora più vero se anglosassoni o scandinavi - l'italiano è una lingua molto bella (pura eufonia, anche senza capirci nulla). Non dubito che, se in quei paesi fosse fatto un eventuale sondaggio con tutti i crismi della scientificità sulla lingua più bella da sentire, l'italiano sarebbe la prima scelta.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Io penso che troviamo le lingue belle quando le capiamo. Da queste parti l'italiano è una lingua che la maggioranza trova bella e simpatica, anche se a qualche non piace affatto! Personalmente mi identifico con una lingua quando riesco a leggere la sua letteratura ed è come se legessi in alta voce. Anche se il mio italiano non è un gran che, quando leggo i vostri autori, è come se mi ascoltassi allo stesso tempo. Questo non mi capita con il francese, che per me è molto piú complicato dal punto di vista fonetico. Con l'italiano ed in Italia (specie in Sardegna) mi sento proprio come a casa


----------



## MünchnerFax

_L'italiano: una lingua meravigliosa?_
No. Una lingua, e basta.

Altro che relativismo. Sono sempre stato allergico allo sciovinismo della mutua: la pasta, la gente calda, il sole e il mare, eccetera eccetera. La "lingua più meravigliosa delle altre" mi provoca parimenti l'orticaria. Abbiamo più vocali degli altri, vero, ma questo non ci fa tutti melomani.

Da quando la mia vita ha trovato una nuova residenza, poi, mi sento vittima dello stereotipo più bieco. Ogni volta che mi s'inceppa il telecomando e sono costretto a sorbirmi gli ineffabili sceneggiati (pardon, "ficscion" ) della ARD/ZDF, immancabilmente ambientati sul Garda o a Positano, è tutto un rodimento il fegato: accenti improbabili, toni declamatori e lirici, urla stentoree e cantilenanti di "Buongiorno! Ciao! Grazie! Spaghetti!" da fare invidia a un soprano...
E poi l'italiano come lingua della cucina, ed ecco nel reparto frigo i surgelati più ributtanti dai nomi vagamente vocalici. L'italiano come lingua dell'amore, perché notoriamente, nell'universo globo, siamo solo noi a riuscire a tessere relazioni interpersonali. L'italiano come lingua delle vacanze, perché gli italiani non fanno altro nella giornata che godersi la vita, e mangiare, e amare.

Nossignore, l'italiano non è né musica, né hobby, né marketing. È una lingua come tutte le altre, e serve come tutte le altre a comunicare, non a sollazzare l'orecchio. Per il sollazzo dell'orecchio c'è Mozart, Elvis, i Pink Floyd, i Beatles, Duke Ellington, Moby, i Sepultura, Bob Marley o la Pausini (ognuno si scelga il suo!  ).

Peraltro penso che una lingua si possa giudicare più o meno musicale solo... quando non la si comprende. Non potendo ricevere il messaggio, si può trattare ciò che si sente solo come suono puro, e giudicarlo per questo. Bisognerebbe chiedere a uno studente di italiano di livello avanzato se ha le stesse sensazioni uditive che provava prima di cimentarsi con la nostra lingua. 
Come d'altronde ognuno di voi che conosce una o più lingue straniere può fare il paragone tra ciò che gli sembrava prima e ciò che gli sembra adesso: il tedesco sembra sempre così duro e militaresco una volta che siamo in grado di capire cosa ci viene detto? E il cinese, a chi lo capisce, sembra forse un'arida sequenza di monosillabi dagli accenti altalenanti, anzi _ottovolanti_? E una volta imparate le lingue di cui vi piaceva il suono quando le ignoravate, siete rimasti delusi (o viceversa)?

Mi piacerebbe leggere contributi di non madrelingua in questo filetto.
(Quasi più una cosa da Cultural Discussions, comunque.)


----------



## blue_eyed_girlpl

*C*iao*,*
mi pare che dire che l'italiano e' una lingua meravigliosa sia un po' esagerato...
*N*on e' che non mi piaccia, anzi, suona bellissimo e generalmente e' molto interessante, ma non e' meraviglioso. Poi, e' molto (confrontadolo con altre lingue romane) contaminato dagli anglicismi, non sempre essenziali...
*N*on capisco questa strana (per me) moda. La mia impressione e' ora non si puo' capire un giovane italiano senza conoscere l'inglese ;-)


----------



## Il Medico

MünchnerFax said:


> _L'italiano: una lingua meravigliosa?_
> No. Una lingua, e basta.
> 
> Altro che relativismo. Sono sempre stato allergico allo sciovinismo della mutua: la pasta, la gente calda, il sole e il mare, eccetera eccetera. La "lingua più meravigliosa delle altre" mi provoca parimenti l'orticaria. Abbiamo più vocali degli altri, vero, ma questo non ci fa tutti melomani.
> 
> Da quando la mia vita ha trovato una nuova residenza, poi, mi sento vittima dello stereotipo più bieco. Ogni volta che mi s'inceppa il telecomando e sono costretto a sorbirmi gli ineffabili sceneggiati (pardon, "ficscion" ) della ARD/ZDF, immancabilmente ambientati sul Garda o a Positano, è tutto un rodimento il fegato: accenti improbabili, toni declamatori e lirici, urla stentoree e cantilenanti di "Buongiorno! Ciao! Grazie! Spaghetti!" da fare invidia a un soprano...
> E poi l'italiano come lingua della cucina, ed ecco nel reparto frigo i surgelati più ributtanti dai nomi vagamente vocalici. L'italiano come lingua dell'amore, perché notoriamente, nell'universo globo, siamo solo noi a riuscire a tessere relazioni interpersonali. L'italiano come lingua delle vacanze, perché gli italiani non fanno altro nella giornata che godersi la vita, e mangiare, e amare.
> 
> Nossignore, l'italiano non è né musica, né hobby, né marketing. È una lingua come tutte le altre, e serve come tutte le altre a comunicare, non a sollazzare l'orecchio. Per il sollazzo dell'orecchio c'è Mozart, Elvis, i Pink Floyd, i Beatles, Duke Ellington, Moby, i Sepultura, Bob Marley o la Pausini (ognuno si scelga il suo!  ).
> 
> Peraltro penso che una lingua si possa giudicare più o meno musicale solo... quando non la si comprende. Non potendo ricevere il messaggio, si può trattare ciò che si sente solo come suono puro, e giudicarlo per questo. Bisognerebbe chiedere a uno studente di italiano di livello avanzato se ha le stesse sensazioni uditive che provava prima di cimentarsi con la nostra lingua.
> Come d'altronde ognuno di voi che conosce una o più lingue straniere può fare il paragone tra ciò che gli sembrava prima e ciò che gli sembra adesso: il tedesco sembra sempre così duro e militaresco una volta che siamo in grado di capire cosa ci viene detto? E il cinese, a chi lo capisce, sembra forse un'arida sequenza di monosillabi dagli accenti altalenanti, anzi _ottovolanti_? E una volta imparate le lingue di cui vi piaceva il suono quando le ignoravate, siete rimasti delusi (o viceversa)?
> 
> Mi piacerebbe leggere contributi di non madrelingua in questo filetto.
> (Quasi più una cosa da Cultural Discussions, comunque.)


La lingua Italiana e' meravigliosa. Quando si ascolta la gente italiana parla e' bellisissima. E' musicale. E' piu bella che oltre lingue a mio parere. Suona come una canzone. Per favore corregete i miei sbagli! Grazie.


----------



## gabrigabri

Il Medico said:


> La lingua Italiana e' meravigliosa. Quando si ascolta la gente italiana parlare e' bellisissima --->bellissimissimo (bellissimo). E' musicale. E' più bella che altre lingue a mio parere. Suona come una canzone. Per favore corregete i miei sbagli! Grazie.



Io preferisco non esprimermi!!!   (sarei di parte)


----------



## SunDraw

Il "bel paese là dove il sì _suona_" (Dante, Inferno XXXIII - il corsivo è mio)

_Meraviglioso_: ...significativo vocabolo, ben scelto.

Una base "scientifica" d'una presunta eccellenza in meravigliosità della lingua italiana penso vada rintracciata:

- preliminarmente (comunque sia, da questo non si scappa) nell'ascolto della lingua all'interno della ricezione più vasta e complessa della cultura, la visione ecc. di provenienza: dell'Italia e la sua storia (l'importante onda lunga del militarismo per il suonare del tedesco e della musica popolare come della gestione aziendale per l'inglese, della litania dei mantra per il sanscrito, di quella araba per le musicalità napoletane e spagnole ecc.);

- a partire, e mi riferisco alla storia occidentale, dal distinguersi di un "gusto italiano": direi specificamente dal cosiddetto gesto "rivoluzionario" giottesco (in realtà come sempre quella "maturazione epocale" di minima cesura, con quella geografia) d'una nuova "naturalezza" (toh, s'attestava in massima gloria allora giusto anche il volgare, in _quella_ forma d'accomodarsi la nuova lingua sul ...reticolato romano) che via via segnerà, di dolci Madonne qui in irruzione d'affetti vari lì di contro alle geometrie più tomistiche (sia detto per intendersi), quel fatidico Rinascimento ed ogni ...fantasioso ma non fantastico disegnarsi successivo.
Fino alle avanguardie Novecentesche _escluse_, le quali sì ruppero, salvo dissolversi, perduta parentesi di modernità italiana, col beat allogeno dei baby boomers e dintorni ('68 _e seguenti_), per tornare a rilasciare nuovamente lo spazio al design "ben composto" di sempre, Armani come Ferrari o quel che volete,
...purtroppo _non_ recuperato invero nel solo settore dove l'agibilità più commovente e confortevole più sarebbe stata desiderabile: quello della terza pelle architettonica, rimasta preda della funzionalità innanzitutto produttiva ma non so anche di quale bieca inanità deumoralizzata e demoralizzante; e gli stranieri son dovuti andare chessò dallo spagnolo Gaudì per una rinnovata intimità di pronuncia corporea;
oltreché avvenire stilistico nient'affatto ricercato pure nella pratica letteraria, ormai in preda al noto target "dodicenne" (fast-audience) televisivo (ma la _cialtroneria_ italiana potrebbe ben essere argomento d'altrettanto ampio saggio, magari correlato con questo tema sollevato della "intonazione" italiana se mai s'è data in quanto tale: fin _là dove il c*zzo sguaia_).

Come per dire che sì qualcosa di storicamente intrinseco avrebbe a suo tempo impostato anche il gesto verbale italiano, riconosciuto all'estero, con l'evidenza tipica dello sguardo dal di fuori, insieme a tutte le altre forme dell'esprimersi "italiano".

Preziose si aggiungerebbero le osservazioni sulla lingua italiana da parte di africani ed asiatici (tra loro i meno occidentalizzati); ma mi pare che rientrino abbastanza nel dato, confermino quel sentire comune ("che bella lingua l'italiano, a sentirlo parlare").

Aggiungerei che a me personalmente, tutt'altro che poliglotta, ma amante dell'effetto al mio orecchio ed in generale alla mia sensibilità dei tanti aspetti meno familiari cui via via mi sono affacciato nell'esistenza, è effettivamente parsa fin sorprendente, accanto alle tante meravigliose specificità delle tante lingue ed estetiche di lunga formazione nel mondo, in particolare _la ricchezza delle cadenze_ delle parlate italiane, oltreche sì anche davvero singolarmente musicali: la loro portata acustica.


----------



## emarya

Il Medico said:


> La lingua Italiana e' meravigliosa. Quando si ascolta la gente italiana parla e' bellisissima. E' musicale. E' piu bella che oltre lingue a mio parere. Suona come una canzone. Per favore corregete i miei sbagli! Grazie.


 
Sono 100% d´accordo che suona come una canzone. Non sono molto brava in italiano, quindi scuzate i miei errori. Ma l´italiano mi fa impazzire, quando sento parlare (e si sente semplicemente in tutto il mondo, perche tutti italiani parlano con alta voce come se nessun vicino conoscesse questa linqua) sempre cercho di ascoltare con piacere. Suona bellissimo, non annoia anche se non si capisce !


----------



## itka

Poco tempo fa, abbiamo avuto sul forum "Solo Francese" una discussione sul "francese lingua dell'amore"...  Ho anche incontrato molta gente che mi ha sostenuto che il francese era la lingua più bella, più musicale, più ...che so, io ! nel mondo intero... Nel frattempo, molti Francesi vanno dicendo che l'Italiano è una lingua favolosa...

Io, da bambina, ho imparato tutte due le lingue nello stesso tempo (purtroppo, quando mi mori' la nonna, non ho quasi mai più parlato l'italiano, cio' che vi spiega perché faccio tanti errori). Vi posso dire che, io, non riesco a sentire una qualsiasi differenza... Le vocali sono di più in francese, ma sono disposto in modo più "musicale" in italiano (perché finiscono le parole e le frasi, penso)... Ma insomma, è più bella una frase che si termina con una "o" una "a" o una "i" che un'altra che purtroppo si finisce con la "k" ? 

Siamo seri ! L'italiano è per me una lingua favolosa, si ! Perché mi ricorda tante cose belle della mia infanzia... No per chissà quali doni misteriosi !

Secondo me, le lingue sono tutte uguale in "bellezza"... Ce ne sono più facili riguardo alla lingua materna (si dice ? ), più piacevoli perché ci si trova da leggere un autore geniale, più carine perché sono caricate di dolci ricordi o perché evocano paesaggi di vacanze, sole, mare e monti... E li', si, siamo d'accordo, l'Italia è un paese favoloso !


----------



## jazyk

L'italiano ha sempre avuto un posto speciale nel mio cuore e ora soprattutto perché è la lingua che adopero per comunicare con la persona che mi è più cara nel mondo.  Abbiamo altre lingue che possiamo usare per comunicare, però per qualsiasi ragione (o sarà il destino?) parliamo quasi sempre in italiano. Questo legame sentimentale ha fatto sì che l'italiano cominciasse ad avere una sonorità, un'importanza ancora più grande, perché per me è la lingua dell'amore, del mio amore.

Jazyk


----------



## emarya

itka said:


> Poco tempo fa, abbiamo avuto sul forum "Solo Francese" una discussione sul "francese lingua dell'amore"...  Ho anche incontrato molta gente che mi ha sostenuto che il francese era la lingua più bella, più musicale, più ...che so, io ! nel mondo intero... Nel frattempo, molti Francesi vanno dicendo che l'Italiano è una lingua favolosa...
> 
> Io, da bambina, ho imparato tutte due le lingue nello stesso tempo (purtroppo, quando mi mori' la nonna, non ho quasi mai più parlato l'italiano, cio' che vi spiega perché faccio tanti errori). Vi posso dire che, io, non riesco a sentire una qualsiasi differenza... Le vocali sono di più in francese, ma sono disposto in modo più "musicale" in italiano (perché finiscono le parole e le frasi, penso)... Ma insomma, è più bella una frase che si termina con una "o" una "a" o una "i" che un'altra che purtroppo si finisce con la "k" ?
> 
> Siamo seri ! L'italiano è per me una lingua favolosa, si ! Perché mi ricorda tante cose belle della mia infanzia... No per chissà quali doni misteriosi !
> 
> Secondo me, le lingue sono tutte uguale in "bellezza"... Ce ne sono più facili riguardo alla lingua materna (si dice ? ), più piacevoli perché ci si trova da leggere un autore geniale, più carine perché sono caricate di dolci ricordi o perché evocano paesaggi di vacanze, sole, mare e monti... E li', si, siamo d'accordo, l'Italia è un paese favoloso !


 
Salve Itka, hai raggione tutte le lingue hanno la sua bellezza, pero l´italiano forse per me non e solo la lingua ma anche mangiare bene e tante emozione che, a mio avviso, non si sentono cosi forte dal altra lingua. Infatti non lo so perche mi attira cosi forte. Forse per Latino che ho imparato, anni fa, per la sua storia... chissa  Io ho iniziato a imparare italiano solo 5 anni fa e mi piaceva anche prima quando non ho capito niente. E come ha detto TraductoraPobleSec "con l´italiano ed in Italia mi sento proprio a casa" ANCHE IO  .


----------



## mauro63

In generale direi che è una lingua gradevole all'udito,musicale senza suoni gutturali, aspri ma è vero anche che dipende dall'accento e dalla regione d'origine. Non è uguale sentir parlare l'italiano da un veneto a un pugliese , né meglio né peggio ma diverso. 
Io porrei inoltre la seguente domanda :Qual è per voi una brutta lingua e perchè?.


----------



## _forumuser_

mauro63 said:


> Qual è per voi una brutta lingua e perchè?.



Mauro,
Credo proprio che sia meglio continuare a parlare di se e perche' una lingua e' bella, e non brutta. 

Per riassumere quanto detto finora, mi sembra che si siano delineati 3 orientamenti precisi:

1. Scettico-relativisti: E' solo una lingua come un'altra.
2. Affettivo-soggettivisti: E' meravigliosa, per me.
3. Empirico-oggettivisti: I nostri giudizi hanno un fondamento oggettivo e verificabile nelle caratteristiche della lingua.

Vi riconoscete in una di queste tre scuole?


----------



## tie-break

gabrigabri said:


> Io preferisco non esprimermi!!!  (sarei di parte)


 
Idem.
In effetti mi sorge una domanda: puo' un madrelingua non amare la propria lingua natale?   

Penso proprio quindi che questa discussione sia indirizzata piu' che altro ai nostri amici stranieri che stanno imparando l'italiano


----------



## Saoul

> MODERATION NOTE
> 
> Amicicicici,
> 
> questo thread sta virando un po' verso la chat. Vi prego di fare il possibile affinchè l'argomento venga trattato da un punto di vista linguistico. Le sonorità, la musicalità, le origini della lingua sono tutti argomenti che hanno una valenza linguistica importante; la cucina, i ricordi, le favole che ci raccontavano i nonni, e quant'altro sono tutti argomenti meravigliosi, ma che vanno al di là di ciò di cui trattiamo in questo Forum.
> 
> Vi invito pertanto a mantenere un tono accademico e a scambiarvi commenti fuori tema via PM, se volete.
> 
> Grazie a tutti.
> Saoul
> Moderatore


----------



## Annadina

Ciao!
Da madrelingua italiana trovo l'italiano meraviglioso ma oggettivamente credo che questo sia per puro legame affettivo! 
Credo che ognuno trovi la propria lingua, il proprio paese e la propria gente meravigliosi. Sarebbe brutto il contrario!!!
Riguardo alla musicalità, dunque, io ho avuto la fortuna di studiare più o meno bene francese, inglese, tedesco e spagnolo. Da questo ho capito che non c'è una definizione oggettiva di musicalità. Mi spiego meglio: Io credo che la lingua più musicale tra quelle che conosco sia il francese, però per altri è l'italiano. Per alcune mie amiche il tedesco è musicale nonostante i suoni aspri. Alla fine quale lingua non ha suoni un po' rozzi? Le aspirate ci sono anche in spagnolo, le nasali in francese, i nostri vari gl gn e così via. Ma come dicevo all'orecchio di ognuno queste cose suonano in modo diverso, per alcuni sono deliziose per altri fastidiose. Tutto dipende dalle vibrazioni positive che una lingua ci dà. Credo che ogni lingua abbia una propria e diversa musicalità. A me piacciono i suoni più dolci e quindi preferirò magari le lingue neolatine, ad altri i suoni più marcati e quindi saranno per altre lingue. Però alla fine per me è fantastico anche leggere la letteratura inglese o tedesca.
E poi infatidisce anche me la massiccia introduzione di termini inglesi nel nostro vocabolario. Possibile che gli italiani siano così poco orgogliosi della propria lingua da non riuscire a trovare delle parafrasi o dei termini propri come invece fanno francesi e spagnoli?
ciao ciao
Anna


----------



## _forumuser_

tie-break said:


> .
> Penso proprio quindi che questa discussione sia indirizzata piu' che altro ai nostri amici stranieri che stanno imparando l'italiano



Io invece credo che sia importantissimo per noi italiani (come per i nativi di ogni cultura) pensare criticamente a tutte quelle cose a cui solitamente non pensiamo, e che facciamo piu' o meno meccanicamente. Questo ci aiuta a sviluppare il nostro senso critico, e ci prepara per quando  qualcuno, per quache scopo, vorra' far leva proprio su queste convinzioni o comportamenti meccanici, e invece si trovera' di fronte gente che ha pensato.

Io vivendo all'estero mi confronto spesso con forme annacquate di nazionalismo linguistico, che e' strettamente imparentato col nazionalismo filosofico e politico: non c'e' lingua come x, non c'e' lingua meglio di x, non c'e' lingua complessa come x, non parlerai mai x come un madrelingua. Pensare a se e soprattutto perche' noi madrelingua italiani amiamo la nostra lingua e' importantissimo.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Come un straniero, che non capire bene questa lingua, pensavo sempre che fosse una lingua meravigliosa perché, hmm, non esprimermi bene adesso.

Penso che abbia a che fa con i suoni della lingua, il suono come "ci" e "gli" non non abbiamo in inglese. le spinte su delle parole e generalmente il suono della lingua è quello che io penso la gente straniera pensi a quando parla di italiano in questo modo.

Non credo che una madrelingua possa pensare mai delle cose che le persone stranieri dicono su una lingua nel stesso modo come loro.

Spero di esprimermi bene a voi, correzioni benvenuti


----------



## Pincadilly

Alex_Murphy said:


> Da straniero, che non capisce bene questa lingua, pensavo sempre che fosse una lingua meravigliosa perché, hmm, non riesco ad esprimermi bene adesso.
> 
> Penso che abbia a che fare con i suoni della lingua, i suoni come "ci" e "gli" che non abbiamo in inglese. le spinte su delle parole (?) e generalmente il suono della lingua è quello che io penso la gente straniera pensi quando parla dell'italiano in questo modo.
> 
> Non credo che un madrelingua possa mai pensare delle cose che le persone straniere dicono su una lingua nel loro stesso modo.
> 
> Spero di esprimermi bene a voi, correzioni benvenute



Non credo che i madrelingua non possano fare a meno di considerare meravigliosa la propria lingua: a me personalmente piace l'italiano, sì, ma se dovessi dire qual è la mia lingua preferita in assoluto direi che in questo momento è il tedesco. Perché? Ragioni puramente personali, gusti, adoro per esempio il fatto che sia agglutinante e che abbia le declinazioni. Tuttavia ritengo fermamente che non esista una lingua in assoluto più bella di un'altra, tutto dipende dal singolo individuo, un po' come non esiste un colore più bello di un altro, ognuno ha il suo preferito.
Anche se trovo che sia possibile definire una lingua "migliore" di un'altra per quanto riguarda l'uso che se ne fa: ad esempio, ho sentito dire che il tedesco ed il greco antico siano lingue ideali per la filosofia, mentre che l'inglese ed il fenicio antico lo siano per il commercio (_determinismo linguistico_?). Cosa ne pensate?
Un'ultima cosa, mi schiero dalla parte di quanti pensano che le lingue non debbano essere "contaminate" da altre!


----------



## Mariano50

Da 30 anni, oramai, "parlo" e "vivo" giornalmente il tedesco.Inizialmente ho affrontato la lingua con i consueti pregiudizi:dura, gutturale, imperativa etc.
Prima conoscevo solo il tedesco dei film standard fino agli anni 70, nei quali parlavano solitamente militari o politici: enfasi accentuata, pause di piombo, esortazioni di carattere estremamente imperativo.....
Col tempo ho imparato a modularlo, le gutturali hanno perso la loro durezza e, stranamente, l' "addolcimento" venne conseguentemente dopo un approfondimento della sensibilità semantica!
Penso che tutte le lingue abbiano il loro "melos", Quando si capiscono a tutti i livelli, ognuna, di per sé, è la lingua più melodiosa del mondo.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Con 30 anni spero di poter fare qualsiasi in un livello ottimissimo!

Che cosa volevi dire con "melos" nell'ultima frase? È qualcosa come le cose che si trova molto difficile a capire quando si inizia ad imparare qualcosa nuovo?


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Alex_Murphy said:


> Dopo 30 anni spero di poter fare qualsiasi ad un livello ottim*o*!
> Che cosa volevi dire con "melos" nell'ultima frase?
> 
> È una di quelle cose che si trova molto difficile *d*a capire quando si inizia ad imparare qualcosa *di *nuovo


 
L'ultima frase non mi è chiarissima, spero di aver interpretato giusto nel fare le correzioni.

Eccoti la risposta:
*Melos*

Termine greco che indicava originariamente l'aspetto melodico di un brano musicale vocale o strumentale. In epoca latina postclassica fu raramente usato e sostituito da termini affini (cantilena, melodia, cantus) e fu utilizzato in epoca moderna da Wagner, nella sua opera sulla direzione d’orchestra. In generale, il termine serve ancora oggi ad indicare l’aspetto melodico emergente in una composizione.


----------



## kdl77

Credo che l'italiano sia considerato spesso una lingua "bella" perché ricca di vocali e (quasi del tutto) priva di asperità fonetiche. Sono rari, infatti, nell'italiano corrente i suoni [scr] o [gr] (tanto per fare degli esempi) e non esistono consonanti aspirate nè cacuminali (tranne che in alcune varianti dialettali). E' quindi una lingua melodica, piacevole da sentire anche se non si capisce il senso delle parole e delle frasi. 
Per quanto mi riguarda, però, non direi che è "la migliore lingua del mondo". Primo, perché è tutto relativo. Secondo, perché non esistono criteri univoci per stabilire la "bellezza" di una lingua. A me piacciono da morire le lingue che hanno la lettera K...


----------



## LONGINO

L'italiano è sicuramente una lingua tra le più eufoniche e ridondanti. Ovviamente queste caratteristiche assieme alla mancanza di gutturali la rendono particolarmente musicale e gradevole, se così non fosse la lirica non avrebbe trovato le radici proprio nell'italiano (esistono al mondo tre scuole di prosodia lirica e una di queste è principalmente la scuola italiana) e il suo successo non avrebbe altrimenti varcato i confini nazionali. Tuttavia a me personalmente piace molto la lingua tedesca e, secondo altri, illogicamente la preferisco allo spagnolo e decisamente al francese che pure sono lingue romanze. Tutto questo per dire che quando di parla di gusti personali si entra in un regno in cui domina il soggettivo e non si è disposti a negoziare.


----------



## Hermocrates

Io penso che quando le persone trovino una lingua più "bella" o "più piacevole/orecchiabile" di un'altra sia un po' come capita per la musica o per l'arte: è per una spinta principalmente soggettiva, per ciò che questa lingua _evoca_ per loro. 

Mentre per la musica e per l'arte, che sono creazioni di un singolo a tavolino, si può esprimere un giudizio tecnico (=sulla tecnica), le lingue per il fatto di essere in uso hanno già "passato" il test tecnico: sono buone tecnicamente in quanto una lingua è uno strumento sofisticato di comunicazione, e quando smette di sfunzionare semplicemente si estingue o si evolve. Per questo, secondo me, dal punto di vista _oggettivo_, tutte le lingue vive sono equivalentemene "buone" per il loro scopo, e ogni giudizio sulla loro "bontà" è invece necessariamente soggettivo.

Secondo me (e parlo sia da bilingue che da persona che comunque ha studiato anche altre lingue) non c'è una lingua che non abbia una sua musicalità. Io trovo che tutte le lingue (anche quelle per me più inintelligibili) sentite pronunciare da un parlante nativo in tono neutro siano _straordinariamente musicali_. Il problema è, forse, cosa si intende per "musicale"? Di sicuro ci sono musicalità diverse. 

Detto questo, non ho problema a confessare che l'italiano mi piaccia, anche se non è la lingua che preferisco personalmente. E' abbastanza oggettivo, suppongo, ammettere che l'italiano sia una lingua tendenzialmente prolissa (con prolisso intendo sia che richiede molte parole per spiegare un concetto che altre lingue, come l'inglese, esprimono con meno; inoltre le parole in italiano sono tendenzialmente molto lunghe). Ma questa "prolissità" ha un'accezione neutra: a seconda del gusto del parlante o delle circostanze può essere relativamente percepita come un punto negativo (la lingua non è molto efficiente) o un punto positivo (potremmo dire che è una lingua molto descrittiva: vi è mai capitato di leggere della brutta narrativa in inglese e poi scoprire che la traduzione italiana per contro "suona" molto più piacevole?). 

Per concludere, sono un relativista, ma al tempo stesso anche un sincero appassionato di italianistica. 


Rye


----------



## Alxmrphi

Come un parlante d'inglese, non credo che l'abbia una musicalità, non c'è niente che suona... _scorrente_ a meno che non si abbia un desidero a farlo suonare così. È per questo che ogni lingua dovrebbe essere capace di suonare bella, ma per la conversazione quotidiana, nel parlato, suona normale (almeno per me) ma forse di essere un nativo questo sia aspettato...

Credo lo stesso per l'islandese e il tedesco e anche le lingue orientali, ma dipende alla definizione di 'musicalità'..

Devo aggiungere che, a mio parere, questa mancanza della cosidetta musicalità non è un peggio per niente, al contraio, è interessante imparare una lingua che non ha queste qualità, ma una suona un po' brutta, come l'islandese..

Ma non ci sono ancora abituato alle suono nella lingua tedesca, a me suona ancora, brutta.


----------



## mammut68

Sono decisamente relativista per quanto riguarda la "bellezza" di una lingua. "Bellezza" è per sua natura un termine squisitamente soggettivo. Penso invece che si possano individuare delle caratteristiche che una lingua o un gruppo di lingue hanno (o non hanno). Per esempio penso che l'italiano, come le altre lingue neolatine, sia "musicale", nel senso di "scorrevole", poiché non vi sono frequenti scontri di suoni duri, Ma per questo imbattibile, tra le lingue che conosco, è per me il greco, che mi dà l'impressione di scivolare via come se fosse un liquido. D'altra parte non è monotono, specialmente in poesia, come il francese, che pure è molto musicale, ma ha l'accento sempre sulla sillaba finale, il che rende i versi un po' stucchevoli.
 La caratteristica più importante della lingua italiana comunque mi sembra la sua complessità, che la rende molto difficile da imparare per uno straniero, e anche da parlare da parte di un italiano di scarsa cultura. Sempre tra le lingue che conosco, solo il tedesco mi sembra di complessità analoga o anche maggiore. Questo è dovuto sia al gran numero di vocaboli in effettivo uso (a differenza dell'inglese che teoricamente ha moltissimi vocaboli, ma quelli che si usano comunemente sono pochi), sia alle numerosissime regole grammaticali discrezionali, che ammettono cioé una gran quantità di modi diversi di esprimere fondamentalmente lo stesso concetto, ma con sfumature diverse a seconda della forma prescelta. Ciò rende l'italiano difficile ma contamporaneamente ricco, capace cioé di esprimere in modo differenziale una quantità di idee anche solo leggermente diverse tra loro. Rende però anche uno strazio sentirlo parlare da persone ignoranti. Non parlo degli ovvi errori degli stranieri; tutti facciamo errori quando parliamo una lingua che non è la nostra, ma in genere questi errori suscitano quasi tenerezza. Parlo proprio degli errori degli italiani, spesso ahimé anche PROFESSORI!


----------



## Liuk99

ryenart said:


> Io penso che quando le persone trovino una lingua più "bella" o "più piacevole/orecchiabile" di un'altra sia un po' come capita per la musica o per l'arte: è per una spinta principalmente soggettiva, per ciò che questa lingua _evoca_ per loro.


Sono assolutamente d'accordo.
Per quanto riguarda la capacità espressiva poi, è puramente funzionale a ciò che la cultura deve esprimere. Classico esempio sono gli eschimesi e i 100 modi che hanno per descrivere la neve.


----------



## Hermocrates

Liuk99 said:


> Classico esempio sono gli eschimesi e i 100 modi che hanno per descrivere la neve.



In realtà questo dettaglio esagerato è una leggenda metropolitana riportata frequentemente da divulgatori vari, purtroppo anche da linguisti (che ci si aspetta dovrebbero verificare meglio le loro fonti). In realtà i termini sono una decina circa. 

/off topic 

Rye


----------



## Alxmrphi

Sì, ho anche letto che i finlandesi hanno quasi novante parole per l'orso. Ma non riuscivo a trovare niente sull'argomento da nessun parte.


----------



## pask46

Bella questa discussione.

L'italiano è una lingua come le altre.
Mi schiero dalla parte degli "scettico-relativisti", secondo la classificazione di Forumuser (post #14, maggio 2007), ma con alcuni ma...
Se è vero, come è vero, che "ogni scarrafone è bello a mamma sua", è anche vero che, nel bello, esistono categorie assolute, così come nel brutto.
Dire che la bellezza è relativa è limitante.
Esiste una buone dose di bellezza oggettiva.
Ed è quella parte dell'estetica delle cose che va ad incontrare categorie che appartengono a noi tutti, in quanto esseri umani.
Un bel viso è un bel viso, un bel corpo è un bel corpo.
Entrambi soddisfano canoni che non appartengono alla nostra parte culturale e costruita, ma che affondano le radici nell'inconscio, nell'animalesco, nell'istinto puro.
Parimenti un buon odore, l'odore del cibo, per esempio, è gradito ai più, un bel suono idem.
Se quindi consideriamo la musicalità di una lingua, avremo sicuramente lingue che non reggono il confronto con altre.
Avremo, giocoforza, una divisione tra più e meno belle.
Questo non significa che esistano in assoluto lingue brutte (non le conosciamo tutte, peraltro).
Certo è che, confrontato con il fiammingo, l'italiano risultera più gradevole, meno gutturale, meno aspro.
Tralascio la parte che attiene alle sfumature e agli usi della lingua stessa, perchè su quel terreno, per come la vedo io, resta difficile fare confronti.
Ogni lingua ha storia, varietà, ricchezza. Magari qualcuna più di altre, ma, in generale, ogni popolo può dire la sua.
Ma sulla musicalità, sul suono gradevole no.
Ci sono differenze oggettive.
Su una cosa, tra l'altro, vado contro quello che ho enunciato nelle prime righe... l'italiano è superiore a tante altre lingue per varietà di intonazioni, di sfumature di significato legate al tono e alla durata di una vocale...
Penso alla parola "no".

Il "no" ...   secco, deciso, inequivocabile.
Il "no-òo"... "no, dai... non insistere"
Il "noooo"...  "ma guarda cosa è capitato..."
Il "nooooò" ... "no, non si fa... eh?" (per i bimbi)
Il "no-o?"...  "ma non mi dire, davvero non è così?"
Il "noooooo" (con la "o" aperta, quasi un "naaaa")... "ma daiiii... da non credere!!!"

e ancora

No... come sopra
No-no...  "non si fa"
No-no-no... "toglitelo dalla testa!"
No-no-no-no... "l'ho già detto mille volte"

Non so se sono riuscito a rendere i suoni (impresa assai ardua)... ma pensate (nativi soprattutto) a quante sfumature diverse diamo al semplice no. 
Come pure al sì...

Pensate ad un film in madrelingua e allo stesso film doppiato in italiano (doppiatori di caratura mondiale!)... pensate alla voce di Tonino Accolla che doppia Homer Simpson... e confrontatelo con l'originale... veramente non c'è paragone!


----------



## Sempervirens

_forumuser_ said:


> Si sente spesso dire che l'italiano e' una lingua meravigliosa. Cosa ne pensate? E' fondata questa affermazione? Se ritenete di si', potreste darmi degli esempi, evitando possibilimente di tirare in ballo altre lingue come termini di confronto? Io, per scoprire subito le mie carte, appartengo al fronte dei relativisti, quelli che credono che ogni lingua, fondamentalmente, sia meravigliosa a mamma soja. Ma chissa', forse qualcuno riuscira' a convincermi del contrario.
> 
> Spero che il thread non venga cancellato, perche' come gli italiani e chi studia l'italiano vedono la lingua italiana e' un tema che merita di essere discusso, evitando ovviamente i toni accesi.



Ciao! La domanda che poni è datata ma credo di essere ancora in tempo per riferirti che l'italiano scritto - pochi vocaboli o poco di più-  sta diventando una "lingua di comodo"  per le etichette  di prodotti non italiani che necessitano di un'immagine appetibile. 

Vestiario, dolciumi,  nomi di automobili, accessoristica, industria alimentare, profumeria, ecc. hanno sempre più spesso nomi italiani o italianeggianti. 

Oramai è tutto un prendi prendi dal lessico italiano per adornare perlomeno nello scritto l'etichetta di un prodotto fatto in_ vattelappesca._

Direi che oltre alle lingue più parlate, più imposte, più divulgate, più insegnate nel mondo, bisognerebbe considerare anche quelle  prese a modello per sopravvalutare un prodotto o un'immagine.  A titolo di curiosità, e non solo. 

Saluti




Saluti


----------

